# Cart Shafts Too Narrow



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

His hips should not be hitting the shafts. Can you post a picture of him in the cart? This my be a harness fitting problem.


----------



## InexcessiveThings (Oct 22, 2016)

His hips aren't hitting the shafts so far as I can tell. The rubbing appears to be right about at the narrowest point of the shafts, further up on his body. I know the cart is small for him height-wise, which could be part of the issue here, too. Here's a photo of us, best one I have at the moment. I know the traces were too loose when the photo was taken. That was later rectified along with a couple other things that needed fixing. He has also gained weight since then.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh my gosh, what a lovely horse!!! I love him! Such beautiful contact.

I have a couple of suggestions....raise your breast collar up about a inch, so that it doesn't come across his shoulder points.
Lower your tugs so that the point of the shaft is lowered about 2 inches 
Move the footman's loops on the shafts forward about 8 inches, so that your hold backs are going forward, instead of behind the green king connection. (I have had to do this on EVERY single carriage I have.....)

Thanks for posting the picture!!


----------



## InexcessiveThings (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank you! Happy to post a photo. That was actually our very first hitch! I will try your suggestions and see if they help, although I do think I'll still find a larger cart in the long run. I really appreciate the pointers!


----------

